# ACHTUN!NG | *BRAND NEW* Hartmann HRS6-204 Wheels - 20x9 +25



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The Hartmann HRS6-204 Wheel has been popular for the last year, and we are excited to bring in a _new_ size and offset combination to offer to more of our VW and Audi enthusiasts!! Current Achtoberfest Sale Pricing also saves you 10% so order before the end of this month to take advantage of sale pricing! 

 

*Hartmann HRS6-204: 
* 5x112, 20x9.0 +25 
* List Price: $345 | Achtoberfest Sale Price: $310.50 ea.* 

Click on the Hartmann Wheel thumbnail image above to be directed to our online catalog for puchase, or call us at 425.895.0000. Wheels are in-stock, ready to ship!


----------

